# Need advice-Travel to Japan January 2009



## pcgirl54 (Sep 6, 2008)

Our son who is turning 30 has decided to travel to Japan with his girlfriend. They live in Manhattan.  Neither has been to Japan.

They like to hike,roam the city streets and mingle with people. Both love photography. They do not know where to start, where to stay or cities to visit. No idea on weather in winter months. Her parents are donating FF miles. I do not know for what airline.

There seems to be many timeshares in Japan thru RCI but I did not see any for II. I belong to both. Since they roam around hotels may be best in this case. Is there a TS in Japan that fits the bill?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## glenn1000 (Sep 7, 2008)

I started a thread on this forum about a year ago when I took my teenage son to Japan (Tokyo, Kyoto and Osaka) and got some good advice. It's still there if you search under Japan. I would recommend hotels- that will allow them to stay in the heart of things and break the trip up as they like. Looks like Priceline is a viable option for Japan. Check biddingfortravel.com to review other successful bids. We stayed in the Shinjuku section of Tokyo and loved it.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## Darlene (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, I don't know if I would want to go in January!  I would recommend going to Flyertalk.com, and then to the Forum on Japan.  We went in July of this year, and loved it.  If I were to go back I would go in the spring or fall.  Kyoto was our favorite place.  We stayed at a Watazan ryokan.  You can read my review at TripAdvisor.com.  Both these websites can help you with planning your trip.


----------



## PeelBoy (Sep 17, 2008)

If your son and his girlfriend will stay in big cities, January is a good time.  For first timers, stay at the Tokyo-Osaca corridor, where there are big cities, old towns, spa towns and Fuji Mountain to explore.

January is cold and snowy, but not as bad as say New England or any part in Canada, except BC.

10 to 14 days will be sufficient.


----------

